

TDecision to Publish Against Government  - ghosh
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/publiceditor/2013/09/06/decision-to-publish-against-government-request-was-not-a-particularly-anguished-one/?smid=tw-share&_r=1&

======
scdoshi
The article presents it as if the Guardian approached the Times wanting to
collaborate on the story. If they have been collaborating with the Post on the
the other NSA stories, why switch to the Times for this one?

Does anyone know how these partnerships work?

